# Karl's done and standing tall



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Karl's finally done, at least for now. I may add some doodads here and there before halloween. For those that weren't following the "in progress" thread, he's a pneumatic lifter based on a double 4-bar design and uses one cylinder to create all of the movements. He folds down from 12 feet tall ( I actually measured him today) down to 18". In my haunt he'll be conceiled by something (yet to be determined) and then rise up above it to be seen by all.

It was a challenging project, but well worth the effort. Overall I'm happy with the results. Enjoy.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome job Nib!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Slow is good

The movement on this creature is surprisingly graceful. I wouldn't crank up the pressure at all. I think you've picked just the right speed to give him the most realistic movement as he rises.

Well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He came out great. I think the slow movement is good.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You are going to make some tot soil their costume. Great job.
I love the motion. Makes him more menacing than just shooting straight up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks good. Always wanted to do that.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy moly Niblique, that is just the creepiest, coolest thing I have ever seen - I agree with everyone else, the movement is fabulous, don't change a thing!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

No, No, No! Crank that sucker to 120psi and launch the pumpkin head! Punkin Chunkin!

Just kidding. He looks great! Don't change a thing.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Outstanding man really cool.....agreed the motion/speed is awesome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

He's amazing! I wouldn't change anything eaither! Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job Greg! you know that is going to scare a lot of people


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*This is so impressive just on scale alone, but the over all props is really great.*


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I Love him!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....love him


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow...love it!!!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Great Job! Wish I had the knowledge to build something like this.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool! The slow rise factor is very menacing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The overall size of Karl is very impressive, but I like the slow rising action of him. Very creepy. Excellent prop!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... Karls is resting quietly, gathering strength for the big night. I'm feedling him Nuts, bolts and some magnesium for good Joint health and giving him a reserve of 5 hour energy so he can make it through the night.  I'm also giving him some chick peas so he can generate some of his own atmosphere... Hopefully the effect won't be too real


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Thanks everyone.... Karls is resting quietly, gathering strength for the big night. I'm feedling him Nuts, bolts and some magnesium for good Joint health and giving him a reserve of 5 hour energy so he can make it through the night.  I'm also giving him some chick peas so he can generate some of his own atmosphere... Hopefully the effect won't be too real


Hahhaa, you crack me up.


----------

